# albino pacman



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ive had this guy for 5 days now and he's about 3"
and he hasent eaten yet
i tried small,meduim.large crickets,mealworms,waxworms and pinkies
but he doesnt seem like he's interrested in any of them'
should i be worried or is it normal for them not to eat until it get used to its new home
he still looks fat and healthy though and i leave crickets inb the tank just in case he gets hungry


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

they can go a while with out eating. give him some time. and also, i have heard of alot of people feeding theirs goldfish. good luck


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

heres a handy Pacman link


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> heres a handy Pacman link










good one big mic


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

my pacman frog is about the same size. he didnt eat for 2 days. i left 2 large crickets in the tank and on the third day they were gone, i put 2 more in and the next day they were gone... just leave some crickets in there and eventually he will eat them, no need to worry


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

TormenT said:


> my pacman frog is about the same size. he didnt eat for 2 days. i left 2 large crickets in the tank and on the third day they were gone, i put 2 more in and the next day they were gone... just leave some crickets in there and eventually he will eat them, no need to worry


 ive have 3 diffrent types of crickets in there 
and they are all still there
with worms and feederfish in the water


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

then all you need to do is wait


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

Pac mans can go a long time without eating, Especially if they were being kept in a pet store that fed them baby mice because it makes them fat. By letting his substrate dry out, I used to be able to 'hibernate' mine for several weeks at a time.

Is the frog unstressed? I've always aded enough soft substrate for him to bury himself up to his ears. Also, they can be disturbed by activity outside their cage. I always covered three sides of their cage.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

First, do not leave uneaten live food items in with your frog, as they can and will eat the frog!

If this is a new aquisition, realize he is stressed, do not offer food for three or four days, then add one or two crickets, not too many at a time, if he pounces on the quickly add more, etc.. realize that these awesome frogs are ambush predators, so they literally wait for the food to damn near walk in to their mouths.....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> First, do not leave uneaten live food items in with your frog, as they can and will eat the frog!
> 
> If this is a new aquisition, realize he is stressed, do not offer food for three or four days, then add one or two crickets, not too many at a time, if he pounces on the quickly add more, etc.. realize that these awesome frogs are ambush predators, so they literally wait for the food to damn near walk in to their mouths.....










thanks croc
ill take out all uneaten food and try agian tommorrow


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

will they really eat the frog? thats scary


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

TormenT said:


> will they really eat the frog? thats scary










that is scary isent it


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes crickets are fully equipped for eating frogs!!









I think he was being sarcastic!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

TormenT said:


> will they really eat the frog? thats scary


yes they will, I would NEVER leave live crickets in with any of my amphibians.



> I think he was being sarcastic!


no he wasn't


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2004)

Also, if you leave crickets in there, they will lay eggs in the subtstrate and your tank will be a mess of tiny crickets.

Sometimes the crickets can be too fast. I used to refridgerate my crickets for a while before dropping them in front of the frog. The groggy crickets were much easier for the frog to catch.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Yes crickets are fully equipped for eating frogs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no he was not sarcastic. crickets will eat things like frogs and lizzards. unfortunatly i once lost an anole to about 3 crickets :laugh: i woke up in the morning to a dead anole with bite marks all over it... poor little guy


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

Although it's already been established, they will eat a frog. Not like swallow it whole, but crix are notorious for gnawing all over lizards/amphibs.

J


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

If you really want to see something cool, feed him a smaller frog. It is so cool to watch because he will eat it like a snake it's it's prey. It swallows it whole. I loved watching mine do it.


----------

